# Lost your electricity!



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I received a report of a motorhome in the Coventry area towing an electricity cable behind it.  All attempts to draw the drivers attention to the matter failed. The cable eventually jammed under a parked cars wheel and was ripped off the motorhome. 

I hope it wasn't you.

peedee


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

wasnt us BUT on Friday Kevin drove away from the house with the hook up lead still attached and ripped it out of the wall but not out of the Motorhome. Another job for him when we get back. 

Sonja


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

RedSonja said:


> wasnt us BUT on Friday Kevin drove away from the house with the hook up lead still attached and ripped it out of the wall but not out of the Motorhome. Another job for him when we get back.
> 
> Sonja


Heads up, you should check your battery charger fuses. You may have a popped one if the mains was on when you started you engine.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

peedee said:


> I received a report of a motorhome in the Coventry area towing an electricity cable behind it.  All attempts to draw the drivers attention to the matter failed. The cable eventually jammed under a parked cars wheel and was ripped off the motorhome.
> 
> I hope it wasn't you.
> 
> peedee


Nope! (Ours was coiled up and stowed away until we got here at the campsite!)  8O

Regards

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

RedSonja said:


> wasnt us BUT on Friday Kevin drove away from the house with the hook up lead still attached and ripped it out of the wall but not out of the Motorhome. Another job for him when we get back.
> 
> Sonja


Precisely why I always loop the cable over the door mirror these days.  

I managed to pull one of Mrs Zeb's wall baskets off. Wouldn't have been quite so bad, but she had just finished planting it . . . so I suffered!!! 8O 

That was several months ago, so I only need one stick for walking now!! 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good idea Zeb which I shall promptly adopt. , I've come close to ripping it off the wall and if it wasn't for the fact I don't have a straight run out of our drive, I would have probably done so.

peedee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I wasn't me this time but its nice to know I am not the only fools who does such things    


Trevor


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peedee said:


> Good idea Zeb which I shall promptly adopt. , I've come close to ripping it off the wall and if it wasn't for the fact I don't have a straight run out of our drive, I would have probably done so.
> peedee


Hi Pete

The MkII version (saves tripping over the cable!  ) is to hang a little notice on the rear view mirror.

I have a camera monitor in place of a mirror, and can't easily hang anything on it. So I pinched one of Mrs Zeb's thick plastic knitting needles and drilled a hole each side of the overcab unit thingy, and inserted it so it looks like a tiny rail in the wardrobe. (Difficult to describe - photo below! 8O )

I used a plastic luggage tab and a bit of brass strip to make a hook, and now it hangs in front of the "mirror" so I can't fail to see it as I automatically check the rear view before moving off.

It says "_Hook-up_" on one side and "_Sat Dish_" on the other, and I just hook it in place so it reminds me to check the cable before I leave home, or make sure the dish is lowered before leaving a site.

A bit of a fiddle to make, but so effortless that it does get used every time!!

Hope this helps someone.

Dave


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

What a fantastic, simple idea Dave! After leaving ours up from Wales until I noticed at Bristol, I think it would be a great addition!


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

I took off from the drive on Friday. Cable stowed, all hatches locked and checked, all windows/rooflights shut. I just wish I'd looked under the van, then I wouldn't have to go out and buy a new wash bucket..........


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We normal camp without EHU so when on a site with EHU I find it all to easy to forget about the cable. 

You would think some clever manufacture would make a buzzer when you turn the ignition on a bit like the step one? I know if you have a solar it might be more complicated but surly not imposable. 

Richard...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Like all good ideas, its simple. Just thought I might use some of those temporary ID holders with the clips on the do the same thing.

If I get the drill out, sods law will come into effect :roll: 

Andy


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> We normal camp without EHU so when on a site with EHU I find it all to easy to forget about the cable.
> 
> You would think some clever manufacture would make a buzzer when you turn the ignition on a bit like the step one? I know if you have a solar it might be more complicated but surly not imposable.
> 
> Richard...


Here you go then... Don't forget the royalties :lol: 
Patrick


----------

